# Chinese Ballet performing in Ciaro



## drifter (Sep 5, 2018)

Members of the National Ballet of China perform at the Chinese Cultural Center in Cairo, Egypt, on Sept. 2, 2018. In the Egyptian capital Cairo, a large audience applauded wholeheartedly after a Chinese ballet troupe presented a series of short programs including classical and modern ballet shows. The shows were performed by members of the National Ballet of China (NBC) who are visiting Egypt and hosted by the Chinese Cultural Center in Cairo.







Got these shots on my way to Israel and Italy on the way to the Grey party. My granddaughter has been invited to join a professional Italian Ballet.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 5, 2018)

What a great experience for you and your gr'daughter Drifter  Beautiful pics too!


----------



## drifter (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks. The photos are real but i didn't take them. The invitation to gr'daughter is real and she and her parents are considering it. She spent the summer performing with this troupe.
My trip is/was imaginary. That's were I live some days, _in my imagination. Oh, yes, thanks for showing me a better way to write granddaughter._


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2018)

What beauty! Thanks for these pics.

Congratulations to your grand daughter! Great experience for her.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 5, 2018)

drifter said:


> a large audience applauded wholeheartedly after a Chinese ballet troupe presented a series of short programs including classical and modern ballet shows.  .



The Chinese, as a people, have incredible talent, and oftentimes fostered in dire living circumstances

My first trip to mainland China at the turn of the century was a huge education for me

The first operatic floor show I was invited to, turned my vision of these peoples upside down.

The talent on display was outstanding enough, but learning of the living quarters of this dance troupe humbled and overcame me
I was invited to their ‘dormatory’ after the show
I didn’t know they could stack people so high

Midway thru the show, they put the spotlight on several guests
To my shock, they zeroed in on me
There was applause 
I was prodded to stand
I nodded, waived, said what I thought was ‘thank you very much’ and sat back down…to which the packed audience roared with laughter

Later, after the show, I asked my broker why

Turns out I said something more like ‘I have to pee’

My mandarin was never all that good, but thought I had some replies down 

Guess I was wunna the highlights that night


----------



## drifter (Oct 28, 2018)

What an incredible experience and story, Gary O'. Thanks.


----------



## jujube (Oct 28, 2018)

Gary, Gary, Gary...….I have to pee????  Only you.


----------

